# Do you wear safety glasses for slingshot shooting?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Since re-starting to shoot slingshots in September, I have worn my normal plastic-lens bifocals, which according to my optician, provide reasonable protection.

But I think that slingshot shooting is more dangerous, to myself, than the modern and reproduction pistol and rifle shooting that I have done in the past.

So from Specsavers UK I have ordered a pair of JCB steel-frame safety glasses for £124 ($156), which includes prescription bifocal polycarbonate lenses.

With these I shall feel a lot happier when I have got 25 inches of 4x-stretched Precise 0.7mm flatbands or 2050 latex tube pointing directly at my right eye.

But I shall still check my rubber and bindings every few shots, like I still check that my car's handbrake is off - from flying Chipmunks (the planes, not the mammals) in the 1950s-1960s.

Do you wear safety glasses?

Mike


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

No. I am wearing a normal glass already. I will feel uncomfortable if put an additional one.
I had the experience to break the cristal of a car with rebounded ammo. I personally think it is better not to be too confidence to shoot toward wall, ericted hard surface.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Always err on the side of caution.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Always. You think you're sure and then a band get loose and slap your face. It happened to me this year and included bleeding. Without safety glasses risk of losing an eye.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Yup, every single shot. Doesnt matter if im using office rubber or the 5080, safetys are on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wear prescription glasses, so I have the eye Dr. prescribe safety lens. I definitely wear safety glasses. Good post


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You bet


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I do as TAG does. Just have the eye doctor install polycarbonite lenses.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I normally wear prescription glasses, but I should probably get some side clips for the frames at the very least. Or maybe wear contacts with safety glasses. On the off chance I am wearing contacts, I do throw some sort of protection on.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes. It's a part of my slingshot routine.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope, but I probably should.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Every shot ! Always! Need eyes to shoot ! Been doing it ever since I started ! Also use a lanyard since I saw post from @rayshot where one got him in the face!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As an experienced shooter, a senior member of this forum (because I've been here a long time, not because I'm old...), and someone who used to have a semi-popular series of videos, I suppose I should say that I always wear safety glasses.
But I don't. I hate them, I never remember to have them handy, and I've never had a close call that would scare me in to wearing them. I also don't use a lanyard. And I don't wear a helmet when I ride a bicycle (but do on a motorbike ).
I've had many more close calls with eye injury whilst building slingshots, actually, so I do wear glasses for that.
So, no, I don't. You should though, I suppose.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

When I started shooting I was wearing every time, nowdays....no, I dont, and I dont because I can't wear both my prescription glasses and the safety glasses. To be honest, even though I dont have fork hits, even when I started shooting, I should probably wear safety glasses, but I cant lie. 
I do wear my seat belt, helmet, etc, though.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I've seen some devastating accidents during my mountain bike "career" and was working as a fire-extinguisher repairman for some time. The latter also told some stories about unexpected events. Having a high awareness for safety, but I only wear safety glasses when using new items, like unknown rubber, new slingshot, unusual ammo. When I'm shooting my own common stuff I just wear prescription glasses. But I like to inspect my gear meticulously to be trusted. On the other hand I never pull to the eye directly. Only lift up bands when already stretched.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Always. It just takes one stupid incident with potentially very serious consequences by not doing so. Safety glasses are an "insurance" of sorts.

I also check the bands carefully prior to every shooting session, and also at intervals while shooting.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Only lift up bands when already stretched.And wear safety glasses.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nah, never. Safety eye wear is for timid, faint-hearted worry warts, and besides, they look so nerdy. Honestly, I'm immune from such things ... I lead a charmed life and never have freak accidents (like one member who managed to shoot Big Jim and the Twins). I really believe God designed us with two eyes so we'd have a backup in case something untoward happens. However, in the unlikely event of a slingshot mishap, I'm sure I'd look quite handsome and dashing wearing an eye patch. *


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nopeeee


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> Every shot ! Always! Need eyes to shoot ! Been doing it ever since I started ! Also use a lanyard since I saw post from @rayshot where one got him in the face!


Ahh!!! So a lanyard stops the slingshot frame from hitting your face.

I hadn't even thought of that, but I shall fit lanyards now and use them all the time!!!!

Thanks, great post!

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

M.J said:


> As an experienced shooter, a senior member of this forum (because I've been here a long time, not because I'm old...), and someone who used to have a semi-popular series of videos, I suppose I should say that I always wear safety glasses.
> But I don't. I hate them, I never remember to have them handy, and I've never had a close call that would scare me in to wearing them. I also don't use a lanyard. And I don't wear a helmet when I ride a bicycle (but do on a motorbike ).
> I've had many more close calls with eye injury whilst building slingshots, actually, so I do wear glasses for that.
> So, no, I don't. You should though, I suppose.


Thanks, I have had all the same feelings.

But I can see better, at shooting distances, wearing prescription glasses, so wearing prescription safety glasses instead is not a problem for me, other than the cost of buying them.

It's whatever makes you feel happy, so I am about to fit lanyards too, after reading one of the posts above.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tremoside said:


> I've seen some devastating accidents during my mountain bike "career" and was working as a fire-extinguisher repairman for some time. The latter also told some stories about unexpected events. Having a high awareness for safety, but I only wear safety glasses when using new items, like unknown rubber, new slingshot, unusual ammo. When I'm shooting my own common stuff I just wear prescription glasses. But I like to inspect my gear meticulously to be trusted. On the other hand I never pull to the eye directly. Only lift up bands when already stretched.


Thanks, there is some good advice in there.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Nah, never. Safety eye wear is for timid, faint-hearted worry warts, and besides, they look so nerdy. Honestly, I'm immune from such things ... I lead a charmed life and never have freak accidents (like one member who managed to shoot Big Jim and the Twins). I really believe God designed us with two eyes so we'd have a backup in case something untoward happens. However, in the unlikely event of a slingshot mishap, I'm sure I'd look quite handsome and dashing wearing an eye patch. *


LOL!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/43555-shot-in-the-eye/

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mike160304 said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > Every shot ! Always! Need eyes to shoot ! Been doing it ever since I started ! Also use a lanyard since I saw post from @rayshot where one got him in the face!
> ...


https://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

Always go for safety.
A few weeks ago a new band broke at the frame at full stretch. There was no sign of deterioration. Could easily have been an eye if I was not wearing safety glasses.
There are safety glasses that you can wear over the prescriptions. Well worth it.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Allst said:


> Always go for safety.
> A few weeks ago a new band broke at the frame at full stretch. There was no sign of deterioration. Could easily have been an eye if I was not wearing safety glasses.
> There are safety glasses that you can wear over the prescriptions. Well worth it.


Thanks, very helpful.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I only re-started slingshot shooting in September, but my experience has already made me make the following safety changes:

My first safety change was to give up on PFS slingshots, only because one fork hit skying out of control is one too many, it might seriously damage someone. I converted my Altoids Tin OTT slingshot from PFS to 24mm fork gap and it now safely shoots up to 15mm diameter ammo.

My second safety change was to suspend use of my fave high power OTT slingshot until I have widened the fork gap from 29mm to at least 35mm, because I will insist on using ammo up to 20mm diameter through it.

My third and fourth safety changes are to go with the prescription bifocal polycarbonate safety glasses and lanyards on all my slingshots.

And my latest OTT slingshot build has 40mm fork gap, and the new OTT slingshot I am building now has 50mm fork gap, because I want to shoot ammo up to 25mm through it.

I'm a control freak, I only want slingshots that shoot where I aim them and that don't damage myself or anyone else. 

Mike


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't always wear them but I know I should. I almost always wear glasses on my bicycle, as I took a flying insect into my eye years ago and I always wear a helmet.

Anyways .... yes, you should wear safety glasses!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I’ve heard it was said by Mr.Hays “if you don’t want to get hurt by a slingshot keep it in the closet”but you can learn to be precautions to minimize damage to yourself and others. I really like pfs type shooters and have learned where and how to shoot them,for me they are fun but can present some unusual trajectories and I’m more accurate with wider gap slings.I will not shoot pfs in the house.As I’ve learned better techniques they have became a lot safer,go figure.If you think about what your doing you can minimize the danger to yourself and others.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup my prescription glasses are ansi rated safety models.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I wear them religiously. I feel uncomfortable without them when I’m shooting. It’s one less thing to worry about.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

always ,my eyesight isnt that great to begin with,so my safetys are also my prescription ones


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is some useful reading on the topic, if ever:

https://www.allaboutvision.com/safety/safety-glasses.htm

Of specific relevance to us slingshot shooters is this ANSI ( American National Standards Institute) test:

(Quote) "In high impact testing, *a high velocity test is performed by shooting a quarter-inch diameter steel ball at the lens at a speed of 150 feet per second. *To pass, the lens must not crack, chip or break, and it must not become dislodged from the lens holder."

That should cover most RTS situations, bands or tubes snapping, or (God forbid) fork breakages.

This is worth reading as well: https://www.ideadigitalcontent.com/files/12410/BRO_69792000028_Broc.pdf

Extract: "*The current Military Combat Eye Protection Systems (MCEPS) standard is called MCEPS GL-PD 10-12* which superseded the MIL-PRF-31013 standard in April of 1996. This standard contains ballistic fragmentation tests that determine eyewear compliance. The Military MCEPS standard contains a series of tests that are much more intense than ANSI, to simulate projectiles and dangers faced in combat.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> I've heard it was said by Mr.Hays "if you don't want to get hurt by a slingshot keep it in the closet"but you can learn to be precautions to minimize damage to yourself and others. I really like pfs type shooters and have learned where and how to shoot them,for me they are fun but can present some unusual trajectories and I'm more accurate with wider gap slings.I will not shoot pfs in the house.As I've learned better techniques they have became a lot safer,go figure.If you think about what your doing you can minimize the danger to yourself and others.


I originally liked the PFS idea, but finally (after only 4 weeks) decided that one "unusual trajectory", aka sky shot, is one too many.

"You can minimize the danger to yourself and others." Yes, I am doing that now by only shooting OTT slingshots with ammo up to 50% of the width of the fork gap, and some say that 40% is the safe rule of thumb.

Sorry, but PFS shooters are inherently less safe than wide forks.

In the same way as I fancy a 1933 Morgan 3-wheeler, but it is less safe than almost any 4-wheeled car.

Mike


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

...who says that safety glasses cannot look reasonably stylish? Have a look here:

https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bolle-combat-tactical-safety-glasses-kit-with-clear-anti-fog-esp-and-smoke-lenses/

Not bad at all in my opinion... :thumbsup:


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> ...who says that safety glasses cannot look reasonably stylish? Have a look here:
> 
> https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bolle-combat-tactical-safety-glasses-kit-with-clear-anti-fog-esp-and-smoke-lenses/
> 
> Not bad at all in my opinion... :thumbsup:


JCB safety glasses come with plastic or steel frames, and I like the steel ones - I find them handsome, in a workmanlike kind of way.

As mine will be bifocals to my latest prescription, I shall probably find myself wearing them a lot of the time, not just for slingshot shooting.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Pebble Shooter said:


> ...who says that safety glasses cannot look reasonably stylish? Have a look here:
> 
> https://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bolle-combat-tactical-safety-glasses-kit-with-clear-anti-fog-esp-and-smoke-lenses/
> 
> Not bad at all in my opinion... :thumbsup:


I'm using an amber Bollé safety glass and satisfied with it. Their lenses are relative distortion free even at entry level. Their shapes are also great for slingshot shooters. It is pretty ugly when a band tears off an oversized glass when shooting behind ear draw.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yes and no I use soft contact lenses and glasses so I guess my eyes are protected one way or the other anyway .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Like several of us, I wear glasses and have not yet got safety lens. I wear the same over glasses that I use for shooting guns. Relatively inexpensive, safe and available at most sport stores. If I did not wear Specs I would probably wear racquetball shields.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When shooting flat bands yes. When shooting my SPS's with looped no. In all the years I've been shooting 20/40's on my SPS's never had a tube set break other than at the pouch end. I don't have fork hits and with the steel core the forks not going to break and fly back at me. And I don't shoot at hard targets that are going to cause a ricochet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I always wear safety glasses. It just takes one incident to change your life completely.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i wear prescription glasses. when my wife and i hammered out our own knives in pigeon forge, they seemed to thank that was enough.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

No I don't wear them but my shooting style holds the bands away from my face. I've had too many grazed cheeks through the years so I hold my butterfly bands In line with my right eye but below my chin. The end result is that my eyes are not in line to be hit if the bands were to break.

I've never met another shooter so I don't know if anyone shoots like me.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

hoggy said:


> i wear prescription glasses. when my wife and i hammered out our own knives in pigeon forge, they seemed to thank that was enough.


Yes, to my surprise, my optician, Specsavers [UK], said that my regular plastic prescription bifocals, with relatively tall and wide lenses, provided quite a lot of protection.

When I had my latest eye test, he told me that "safety glasses" are marketed differently from regular glasses.

*And that therefore prescription safety glasses, even bifocals with stronger polycarbonate lenses, would be a lot cheaper than regular prescription bifocals.*

So that helped me to decide to go for the safety glasses, when I saw that the safety glasses did not have to look "building site".

Mike


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

When i shoot outside im usually wearing sunglasses or some form of eye protection. Inside i wear something about half of the time


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Winnie said:


> No I don't wear them but my shooting style holds the bands away from my face. I've had too many grazed cheeks through the years so I hold my butterfly bands In line with my right eye but below my chin. The end result is that my eyes are not in line to be hit if the bands were to break.
> 
> I've never met another shooter so I don't know if anyone shoots like me.


That's interesting and, as you say, unusual.

Sighting close along the tubes is not particularly natural for me, and glasses seem to get in the way when I shoot with my right thumb on my right cheekbone.

I shall try with my thumb on my chin.

Mike


----------

